# Not satisfied with Postmates



## Marina13 (May 30, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I wanted to know if other driver for PM have the same issues as me.. I don't get tips anymore and it is not worst it to drive for them... I'm thinking to quite. For those who are in the same situation, I wanted to share with you guys another app maybe you heard about it. It is called Need-Now and I personally love it, very efficient and way better than PM.


----------



## BigJon (Mar 15, 2017)

You got a link to this Need-now? I'm not finding it on the web at all.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Looks like - http://www.need-now.com/

No idea what cities/markets they service, I looked it up after reading above. Post is kind of shill-y.


----------



## Marina13 (May 30, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Yes this is the link of the App.

They service in all Los Angeles for now but its getting very big, and will expand in other cities very soon.

I started work for them in LA and I make very good money.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

How do you know how big they are and when they will expand??
You still haven't provided a link. How is it better than PM? What, exactly are you doing for them?
These unanswered questions are leaving a bad taste in my mouth...


----------



## Marina13 (May 30, 2017)

I just talk to the contact support , because one of my friend lives in SF and wanted to work for the app. They they told me the company was only serving LA but was planning to expand in other city in the USA.

The site doesn't allow me to post link I guess they dont want people to post advertising or something. I can send it on your email.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nope, no shills on UP.net.....


----------

